# Welke mensen kun jij het moeilijkst van linux overtuigen?

## aequitas

Naar aanleiding van de xchat msn post dacht ik: weer eens een polltje-van-niks. 

Heb je ook wel eens van die mensen die maar steevast blijven beweren dat linux niks is. Hiermee bedoel ik die mensen die nog nooit het genot hebben gehad een linux systeem te gebruiken en het hoogstens ooit eens hebben zien draaien in colsole en denken dat het alleen dos-achtig is. 

Mijn ervaring is dat je klasgenootjes niet kunt overtuigen. 

Vrienden gaan best wel. Sommige zelfs van andere_distro->gentoo

Sommige heb ik een complete linux bak geinstalleerd. 

Wat is jullie ervaring hiermee?

----------

## rbonthond

duh... ooit als ns geprobeerd door een winkelstraat te lopen en de eerste de beste persoon te overtuigen dattie gentoo moet gaan gebruiken ?

heb ik nog meer geluk bij mijn moeder...

die kan eindelijk de combie oven bedienen, belde me daar eerst zeker 2 keer per week over... terwijl ik op 200km afstand woon... al 8 jaar... zolang hebben we die combi ook al...

----------

## kamikaz3

m'n pa :p

de PC waar op die werkt is de enige in huis waar geen gentoo op staat

----------

## heijs

Mijn zus wil alleen maar Windows   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## garo

Ik heb nog nooit iemand kunnen overtuigen om linux te gebruiken.   :Sad: 

Onze LUG staat soms wel op beurzen. Nog niet zolang geleden stonden we op de HCC-dagen (of hoe het ook noemt) in het bouwcentrum in Antwerpen. Daar heb ik wel aantal mensen kunnen overtuigen om Linux is te proberen, maar deze mensen waren wel al geintresseerd in Linux, anders zouden ze niet naar onze stand komen. Ik heb daar knoppix cd's gebrand voor mensen die het wilden. Ik heb op 1 weekend maar 8 cd's gebrand, wat ik toch wel heel weinig vind aangezien het vrij druk was op de beurs. Het is zeker weinig als je erbij denkt dat ik ze gratis brandde, de mensen moesten wel hun eigen lege cd geven of er bij ons 1 kopen voor 0.5 euro

----------

## SeJo

ik heb al enkele mensen op linux kunnen porten. 

maar enkel door een redhat of mandrake voor te stellen: gemakkelijk installeerbaar en easy om te onderhouden...

heb al 1 iemand kunnen porten van win xp naar gentoo (echt waar, die gast wordt een grotere freak als ik) !!!!!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## aequitas

Om mensen zomaar te zeggen je moet gentoo als linux gebruiken is heel lastig. Vooral omdat ze niet weten hoe ze moeten installeren en de manual te ingewikkeld vinden (omdat het veel tekst is niet omdat het moeilijk is)

Ik heb al bij een paar vrienden huisbezoek gedaan (docter aeq  :Smile:  )

Dan ga ik gewoon langs en installeer ik compleet vanaf cdrom tot Xfree met xine, xmms, OO etc  en alles wat er bij hoort. 

Of leen ik gewoon een lege hd van hun en installeer het dan. 

Knoppix is toch het ideaalste om mensen te introduceren tot linux. Vooral tijdens lans. Veel waren verbaast hoeveel je met een cdrom en een beetje ramdisk kon doen.  :Smile: 

----------

## biroed

Mijn vriendin beweert zelfs dat "haar" Windows crasht of dat internet traag is 

om dat ik met gentoo loopt te klooien, 

- daar wordt sinterklaas niet vrolijk van -  :Crying or Very sad: 

Dus ik heb het al opgegeven......

----------

## garo

Ik heb een leraar informatica gehad die beweerde dat ik het MAC adres van een netwerkkaart had vernietigd door met knoppix te booten...

----------

## aequitas

en dat noemt zich leraar informatica?

----------

## searcher

 *garo wrote:*   

> Ik heb een leraar informatica gehad die beweerde dat ik het MAC adres van een netwerkkaart had vernietigd door met knoppix te booten...

 

haha dat soort mensen hebben wij ook. Ik probeer eigenlijk nooit iemand te overtuigen van linux. Als mensen vragen of ik het wil uitleggen of installeren heb ik daar geen moeite mee (uitleggen heeft bij de voorkeur, anders zeuren ze erna zo erg als er iets niet meer doet). Maar vooral de knoppix cd vind ik erg leuk, gebruik ik veel op school, maar niet echt om mensen mee over te halen linux gaan draaien.

----------

## cpwins

 *heijs wrote:*   

> Mijn zus wil alleen maar Windows  

 

Lees de Convince People to use Linux HOWTO.   :Wink: 

MODERATOR GARO:

Alhoewel de "Convince People to use Linux HOWTO" niet bestaat, bestaat er wel een 

Encourage Women in Linux HOWTO, dus kan het wel zijn dat er ooit nog een "Convince People to use Linux HOWTO" komt. Indien deze komt zal je hier moeten zoeken.

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> en dat noemt zich leraar informatica?

 

Die leraar heeft in het begin van het jaar verteld dat hij vroeger programmeur was voor een Belgische vestiging van een Amerikaans bedrijf,

maar ik heb hem dan ooit een eenvoudig probleem voorgelegd over een programma dat ik was aan het schrijven en dat kon hij niet oplossen.

Sindsdien vermoed ik dat dat Amerikaans bedrijf besturingssytemen ontwerpt...

----------

## Stuartje

LOL

----------

## Polichism

Ik vind het moeilijk om mezelf te overtuigen van gentoo.. sjah kan er nix aan doen.. heb jarenlang BSD ervaringen.

En met gentoo krijg ik niks anders dan problemen...

Zal wel liggen aan de persoon die erachter zit   :Laughing: 

----------

## theBlackDragon

Mijn pa is gewoon anti-Linux als desktop systeem, de rest van de familie geeft geen zier om het hoge aantal vastlopers...

Op school zijn er al een aantal die Linux zijn beginnen gebruiken nadat ik ooit eens redhat op m'n pc gezet had (nee, leraars waren er niet gelukkig mee...)...  :Laughing: 

Hoe lang ze het volhouden is wat anders natuurlijk, maar soit...  :Wink: 

----------

## aequitas

Men zecht dat gentoo de ideale os is voor ex bsd, slackware en debian users. 

Momenteel kan ik mezelf maar niet overtuigd krijgen gentoo op mijn iBook te installeren. Maar ik heb al macosx en dat is ook linux  :Smile: 

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *aequitas wrote:*   

> Maar ik heb al macosx en dat is ook linux

 

Euhm, MacOS X is bsd eigenlijk...    :Wink: 

----------

## aequitas

Ow, weet ik dat ook weer. 

Ik vond het al net niet linux.

----------

## cybermans

mijn ma wil niet overstappen omdat de kaarten van partience lelijker zijn  :Sad:  en ze mist ook spider sollitaire GRRRRR

----------

## BlueShift

 *aequitas wrote:*   

> Men zecht dat gentoo de ideale os is voor ex bsd, slackware en debian users. 
> 
> Momenteel kan ik mezelf maar niet overtuigd krijgen gentoo op mijn iBook te installeren. Maar ik heb al macosx en dat is ook linux 

 

Ga ervoor zou ik zeggen. Ik gebruik zelf nu al bijna 1 jaar Gentoo op mijn Ibook en ik ben er zeer tevreden over. Het is ook stukken sneller dan OSX. De Gentoo PPC forums zijn ook zeer nuttig.

Jan.

----------

## Azaghal

het is moeilijk om mensen te overtuigen, veel mensen krijgen windows geinstalleerd geleverd bij hun computer, installeren msn en office en raken het verder niet aan, geven d'r geen niks om, defragementeren noot, enz.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Er zijn wel mensen die geintreseerd zijn, maar dat zijn dan voorral mensen die wat verder gaan dan de standaard gebruiker... En de doorsnee windows gebruiker heeft nog nooit een command line gezien. 

En dan heb ik 't nog niet gehad over m'n pa die ingenieur elektrotechniek+informatica is en nog steeds koppig windows XP draait...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Hij ziet net als veel mensen de reden niet om over te stappen, XP bevalt hun wel en als het te traag gaat koop je gewoon een nieuwe PC.

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> het is moeilijk om mensen te overtuigen, veel mensen krijgen windows geinstalleerd geleverd bij hun computer, installeren msn en office en raken het verder niet aan, geven d'r geen niks om, defragementeren noot, enz.

 

Ik defragmenteer ook nooit, jij wel ?    :Smile: 

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *Azaghal wrote:*   

> Hij ziet net als veel mensen de reden niet om over te stappen, XP bevalt hun wel en als het te traag gaat koop je gewoon een nieuwe PC.

 

Doe ik toch ook? (theBlackDragon port zijn oude 486SX wat)  :Wink: 

Wel alleen duurt het bij Linux wat langer voordat het traag wordt..., maar als je KDE of een andere zware WM/DE draait mag je pc toch ook genoeg "power" hebben....   :Shocked: 

Ik vraag me eigenlijk af hoe dat akkoord tussen M$ en de hardwarefabrikanten ineen zit...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SeJo

je moet er vanuitgaan dat zolang m$ wordt geleverd met pc's basis, er dat meestal zal gebruikt worden. 

En zolang je op school niets anders dan m$ ziet zal het niet verbeteren...

Ik probeer niet echt meer mensen te veranderen... 

Ik doe het anders als vrienden/familie langskomen en ze zien wat ik allemaal doe en wat ik allemaal kan met linux dat veranderen ze vanzelf... 

willen ze surfen, oi spijtig dan moeten ze dat wel vanuit linux doen... 

Als ik mijn lessen geef (Java) dan is het in linux... windows heb ik een mooi papiertje hoe te installeren, maar ik werk enkel in linux... 

Toon wat linux kan en dat zet de meeste mensen over... als ik de uptime van mijn server laat zien dan denken ze ook al eens verder (5 maand ongeveer :-]) 

de wereld zit simpel ineen, eerst moet er nieuwschierigheid zijn, en niet te happig erop reageren... verstop het zowat alsof het de grootste schat is! dan komen ze zelf kijken... 

greets

----------

## Rick

ik heb mijn vader inmiddels omgezet naar linux activist  :Twisted Evil: 

hij draat nu half windows half linux (omzetten mag niet op zijn werk en anders kan hij de software van zijn werk niet thuis gebruiken)

hij draait hier thuis nu regelmatig mandrake (daar kan ie zelf makkelijk dingen aanpassen) en hij is er bijhoorlijk tevreden over, vooral de spelletjes is ie dol op  :Very Happy: 

wie kan samegame weerstaan  :Wink: 

----------

## Guest

ik overtuig niemand, laat lekker hun met een slechter os zitten   :Twisted Evil:   :Razz: 

----------

## disturbed

ben die manne op school ferm beu met hun gezaag over "linux is te moeilijk en wij spelen alleen maar spellekes" mean like wat komen die pipo's doen in informatica... denken da ze gaan leren spellekes ontwerpen.. dream on ! nee die mannen zijn dus slaves of the windowsmadness...

heel mijn school heeft da wel zitten, geen enkele leerkracht heeft basiskennis van linux/unix.

ene werkt met solaris.

lachen met linuxservers allouwel dat ze niet doorhemme dat merendeel van webservers apache draait en dat de webserver op school (door mij gezet  :Smile:  ) al een half jaar non stop draait (wil ik dien .NET rommel ies zien doen)

denken da ze stabiliteit uit windows XP halen...

en dan maar zagen da hunne winhoos crasht.

bij deze ff mijn ei gelegd waarvoor dank! 

grtz

----------

## elkan

ik krijg me broertje  niet over.. :/

Vliegt er een stop uit de stoppen kast denkt ie dat ik dat gedaan heb met linux..  :Very Happy: 

Wat een grapjas he?!?!

----------

## dabooty

ik ga er niet op uit om mensen te migreren, maar zodra iemand me een vraag stelt antwoord ik gewoon naar waarheid.

Als iemand me vraagt naar een gratis tool om cd's naar mp3 te rippen > grip

als iemand me vraagt naar een dvd speler soft: ogle

als iemand me vraagt ...

als iemand wil dat ik help linux installeren doe ik dat meteen, dual boot zelfs, en mensen mogen altijd komen kijken hoeveel mooier mijn desktop eruit ziet  :Smile: 

ze moeten natuurlijk niet met hun win32 miserie bij mij komen aankloppen.

hebjen virus? > eigen schuld

dll not found? > eigen schuld

----------

## Matje

Mijn lief gebruikt hier gewoon mijn Gentoo box, en kan er wel mee overweg als ik haar uitleg hoe ze wat moet doen maar ze heeft toch liever Winhoze. Haar eigen keus hè  :Smile: 

----------

## disturbed

da moet ik mijn vriendin ook ies wijsmaken sé

k gaan haar nou eerst metal en gothic leren dan gentoo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SeJo

mijn lief kent denk ik bijna evenveel van linux als van windows... 

maar heb hier al mijn pc's op linux draaien en als ze hare mail wil lezen moet  ze het op linux doen..

ze maakt er niet van en het is beter dat ze gentoo leert dan windows zeg ik altijd :-]

----------

## garo

SPLIT: Alles over fragmentatie staat nu hier

----------

## wHAcKer

op school is het een HEL, al die bakken (een stuk of 300) draaien win2k / winxp (cdrom disabled in bios dus je kan zelfs geen knoppix booten). Ze hebben 1 linux server, deze bevat één (60 gig) schijf die (via samba) gedeeld wordt over die 300 pc's (500 studenten ofzo). ALLES wat je bijhoudt staat hier op. Van projecten tot uw persoonlijke website, maar ook de verschillende programma's die je nodig hebt (photoshop, flash, dreamweaver,...)

Als je een spel speelt vanop je eigen pc leest hij alle data dus vanop die schijf...

kan je nagaan wat er gebeurt als je met 20 man zit te gamen (of met 100...).

Hun apache staat nog altijd default http://iwt2.ehb.be/ en je kan alle details zien van deze server.

alsof dat nog niet erg genoeg is zijn ze het root password van deze pc vergeten en was er vorige week 3 dagen downtime omdat ze er niet meer op konden...

----------

## Matje

lol, poor you... Bij ons hebben ze in het medialokaal een 80tal win2k citrix thin clients. Hun internetlijn is volgens mij nog dual isdn ofzo  :Smile:  De overige pc's die voor de lessen gebruikt worden zijn niet veel meer soeps  :Wink:  Heb het al meegemaakt dat het compileren van een c++ programma'tje van 30 regels bijna vijf minuten duurde :s

----------

## wHAcKer

mja, den bak om op te "linuxen" is nen pentium 120.... (sinds dit jaar debian, dervoor red hat...)

meer dan een paar basic commando's (rm, mv, cp, ...) zien we niet ze  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Matje

Dat hebben wij nog niet  :Smile:  Is pas voor binnen twee jaar ofzo... C++ is met Borland onder winhoze.

----------

## disturbed

 *Matje wrote:*   

> Dat hebben wij nog niet  Is pas voor binnen twee jaar ofzo... C++ is met Borland onder winhoze.

 

ja hallo wij zien vb onder winhoze... 

op cellerons 1.7 mee 254meg DDR ram met NT op (:S) 

een linuxserverke hebben we staan , doet ook ferm zijn job.

is firewall & router.

den ntserver op ons school is meer down dan up en de webserver is ook onder linux (mijn project  :Smile:  )

----------

## Snaga

Ik heb m'n vriendin eigenlijk vrij makkelijk tot linux bekeerd; Ik installeerde debian stable op een zware bak, kde als gui, met een paar icoontjes (genaamd "internet" "chat" "word" "muziek"), zette die bak in haar kamer naast de pentium 120 waarmee ze werkte en zei dat ze zelf kon kiezen. Ze ging vrij makkelijk over.

In de loop van de tijd de namen van de icoontjes bijgesteld naar mozilla, gaim, openoffice en xmms. En als ze eens iets anders wilde laten zien hoe ze het op moest starten.

Het grappige is hoe snel ze eraan gewend raakt dat de zaak het gewoon altijd doet. Nu loopt ze te klagen dat de machines op haar studie zo instabiel/traag/lelijk zijn.

----------

## bertvv

 *Azaghal wrote:*   

> het is moeilijk om mensen te overtuigen, veel mensen krijgen windows geinstalleerd geleverd bij hun computer, installeren msn en office en raken het verder niet aan, geven d'r geen niks om, defragementeren noot, enz. 

 

Dat is inderdaad het grootste probleem, nietwaar? Mensen deinzen ervoor terug om een besturingssysteem te installeren. Ook Windows (her)installeren durven ze meestal niet zelf aan. Zelfs de meest eenvoudige configuraties om het systeem iets bruikbaarder te maken worden meestal niet toegepast. Ik heb al menig computer gezien met een deftige videokaart en monitor die op 640x480 draait...

Ik heb onlangs in een van mijn lessen besturingssystemen een demo gegeven van een Linux installatie (SuSE - 't moest vooruit gaan  :Wink: ): een basissysteem installeren, de laatste versie van OpenOffice en Mozilla van het net halen en installeren, van een ander pakket de source afhalen, compileren en installeren, een webserver instellen waar men vanuit de klas kon naartoe surfen, ... Ik heb gedurende bijna twee uur vanalles zitten demonstreren en niet één keer liep er iets mis. Daar waren mijn studenten toch wel van onder de indruk. Ik denk wel dat er een paar na de examens een distro gaan uitproberen.

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> Ik heb onlangs in een van mijn lessen besturingssystemen...

 

Wat voor soort leraar ben je ?

----------

## bertvv

 *garo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ik heb onlangs in een van mijn lessen besturingssystemen... 
> 
> Wat voor soort leraar ben je ?

 

Lector informatica aan de Hogeschool Gent. Ik geef o.a. Java, Besturingssystemen (Linux!) en operationeel onderzoek...

----------

## bosko

Klasgenoten zijn moeilijk te overtuigen (en ik doe nog wel Natuur & Techniek;het profiel voor nerds), hoewel het me wel een keer was gelukt om een klasgenoot te laten switchen naar GNU/Linux.

Mijn school zuigt ook, alle computers draaien Microsoft Windows 98  (de server draait wel gnu/linux geloof ik) en natuurlijk geen cdrom drive, zodat ik geen livecd's kan draaien. Ik heb al een keer gesproken met de systeembeheerder, maar is die is niet eens bereid om Mozilla erop te zetten, laat staan een hele OS   :Sad: 

En nog een kleine tip (wat waarschijnlijk iedereen al doet):als je iemand helpt gnu/linux te installeren, dan moet je altijd sshd erop zetten, want dan kan je altijd vanaf je eigen computer inloggen,mochten er ooit problemen zijn.

----------

## Coffee_drinker

Het moeilijkst is nog steeds mijn vader.

Hij is helemaal vastgeroest in zijn M$ Windows dat hij al hartkloppingen krijgt bij het idee van GNU/Linux.  :Smile: 

Mijn zus heb ik zowaar om gekregen naar GNU/Linux met Fluxbox.

Haar PC is te langzaam op normaal M$ Windows op te draaien en GNU/Linux werkt nu naar volledige tevredenheid.

Hopelijk krijg ik mijn ouders ook nog eens om  :Razz:  .

----------

## wHAcKer

ja inderdaad, als je de X maar naar hun goeddunken omzet kunnen ze er zeker mee leven, en na een kort tijdje beginnen ze er zelf mee te spelen, menu aan te passen, ...

*offtopic* wij gebruiken ook visual studio.net, veel te veel bloat natuurlijk, een programma van 3 cd's ofzo voor een bekke newbie-C te compilen... */offtopic*

----------

## SeJo

de fucking reden waarom ms het zo goed doet ligt hem juist in het feit dat het bij iedere pc verkocht wordt... zo erg zelf dat de winkels contractueel meestal geen ander besturingsysteem mogen verkopen of bij de pc opzetten...

dikke bullshite... 

en ik ben gestopt met mensen te overtuigen... 

ze zien meestal naar mijn laptop met een bek dat op de grond valt want die "dos" ziet er zo mooi uit (fb en splash)...

na een tijdje beginnen ze te vragen etc... dan overtuigen ze zichzelf wel...

----------

## Matje

 *bertvv wrote:*   

>  *garo wrote:*    *Quote:*   Ik heb onlangs in een van mijn lessen besturingssystemen... 
> 
> Wat voor soort leraar ben je ? 
> 
> Lector informatica aan de Hogeschool Gent. Ik geef o.a. Java, Besturingssystemen (Linux!) en operationeel onderzoek...

 

Hmz... Aan INWE ?  :Laughing: 

* EDIT: Vraag is al beantwoord door naar je profiel te kijken  :Smile:  Kotgenoot van mij heeft trouwens meegewerkt aan die junk mail filter.

----------

## Darkness

 *cybermans wrote:*   

> mijn ma wil niet overstappen omdat de kaarten van partience lelijker zijn  en ze mist ook spider sollitaire GRRRRR

 

Hahaha omg, nou zolang de boel legaal is zou ik niet gaan stoken daar (zoals hier: windows legaal  :Mad:  met openoffice.org erop en wat gekochte spellen... verders niks..  :Razz:  ) maruh als mijn ouders geen windows licentie hadden zou ik mooi meespelen met de bsa en er gentoo linux op zetten... Blijft leuk alles legaal  :Very Happy:  en spider solitair opgeven om zo > 8..10 nieuwe kaartspellen erbij te krijgen is toch geen slechte deal, naast dat zijn de achterkant en voorkant van de kaarten veel meer variabler dan de M$ versie (en zien er stukken beter uit.) (bron Kpatience 2.0 (zitten verschillende gameplay modes in))

----------

## Darkness

 *elkan wrote:*   

> ik krijg me broertje  niet over.. :/
> 
> Vliegt er een stop uit de stoppen kast denkt ie dat ik dat gedaan heb met linux.. 
> 
> Wat een grapjas he?!?!

 

Het is toch ook een krachtig os ?   :Cool: 

----------

## guni

Mensen die beweren dat ze met xp nog nooit probs gehad hebben, die kan je niet overtuigen om over te stappen naar linux...

En ik vind da ze op de scholen al veel sneller moeten overschakelen naar linux, want zoals het nu is verplichten ze ons om m$ progs te kopen...

grtz guni

----------

## aequitas

Scholen worden gesponsoord om m$ te leren aan studenten. En wie denk je dat die sponsorgelden betaald. De klant met zijn licenties van 150 pleuro per cd.

----------

## ichnaton

Zoals de Matrix Reloaded ons leert:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You have already made the choice. The only reason you're here is to understand why.
> 
> 

 

Ofwel: je zal niemand overtyugen tenzij die eigenlijk al overtuigd was. Geef tegenstanders ook geen extra houvast, laat ze maar lekker bij hun keuze blijven.

----------

## ichnaton

 *wHAcKer wrote:*   

> op school is het een HEL, al die bakken (een stuk of 300) draaien win2k / winxp (cdrom disabled in bios dus je kan zelfs geen knoppix booten).
> 
> 

 

Dat ze er geen ei van bakken snap ik wel. Ik ben er zo ene die les geeft en na de zomer een servertje voor de school gaat inrichten. Wat zou je voor services gaan draaien?

----------

## savale

de grootste reden dat ik zelf ook nog niet helemaal overtuigd ben is omdat ik dingen mis...ik mis flash mx voor wat website ontwikkeling bijvoorbeeld...het missen van dergelijke programma's is de reden dat ik nog steeds dualboot werk. een andere reden is dat windows zo lekker makkelijk is omdat je dat allemaal al een keer hebt uitgezocht en je dat allemaal al weet hoe je het moet gebruiken. is er trouwens al een msn 6 linux kloon?  :Razz: 

----------

## xming

dooie  :Smile: 

----------

## Maddy

 *guni wrote:*   

> Mensen die beweren dat ze met xp nog nooit probs gehad hebben, die kan je niet overtuigen om over te stappen naar linux...
> 
> grtz guni

 

Persoonlijk vind ik het ook moeilijk, heb zelf al verschillende systemen geinstaleerd met WinXP van een PII 233 over een K6-2 450 naar een Atlon XP2400 met allemaal verschillende hardware in, en telkens werkt alles goed zonder problemen, zonder dat er uren 'gefoefeld'   :Confused:  moet worden.

Als je dit vergelijkt met het instaleren van 'een' Linux systeem dan is er een groot verschil, de kans dat je een stuk hardware tegenkomt die pas na veel 'gefoefel' ondersteund word is veel groter, neem nu bijvoorbeeld mijn USB Banxafe toestelletje, of m'n USB Labtec webcam of m'n USB labtec microfoon of zelfs nog maar de hardware ondersteuning van m'n motherboard (leadtek k7ncr18d) kan problemen opleveren of niet alle hardware word volledig ten volle benut. Zelfs bij 'grote' distributies zoals Suse, Redhat en Mandrake zie je nog veel uitroeptekentjes en woorden zoals problematisch staan wat betreft hardware.

Ja dan moet je toch wel goed in je schoenen staan om iemand anders te overtuigen om die stap te zetten. 

Persoonlijk ben ik er dan ook van overtuigd dat de echte desktop stormloop van Linux pas zal komen als het hardware gedeelte volledig onder controle is.

Zelf heb ik thuis 2 computers daarvan 1 XP en 1 dual XP/Mandrake(iets ouder motherboard dat wel volledige ondersteund word,alhoewel ik de DXR-3 kaart nog niet in gang heb gekregen). Bij beide computers is het van belang dat alles 'blijft' werken zoals het nu werkt en op dit moment lukt dit voor mij nog niet onder Linux, echter ik ben bezig met het samensparen van de nodige hardware onderdelen voor een derde exemplaar dat ik volledig ga en kan inrichten voor Linux zonder de vrees voor huiselijke onvrede.

Denk dat met deze laatste zin de voornaamste reden voor het niet overschakelen gegeven is, mensen blijven graag bij hetzelfde zelfs als dat voor sommigen niet zo goed werkt.

----------

## CusHi0n

mijn pa. Die kerel is zo koppig, echt niet normaal meer...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Maar hij is systemadmin op z'n werk, en dus is hij bijna verplicht om windows te draaien...

Hij is wel al overtuigd van de stabiliteit ed, maar hij vindt het nog te vroeg om over te stappen :/ Knoppix daarentegen vind hij wel een leet ding...

----------

## all4you

Als ik een XP user probeer te overtuigen met screenshots krijg ik meestal een reactie van: "De layout ligt me niet zo zeer", alsof Linux een of andere standaard layout heeft, maar wat antwoordt je daar nu op? :p XP-freaks die ervan overtuigd zijn dat hun systeem het beste is overtuig je niet zo snel, daarom doe ik ook geen moete meer, als ze Linux willen, moeten ze zelf al gemotiveert zijn, want iemand Linux opdringen lukt toch niet.

BTW; voor die MSN6 smileys, probeer de development version van aMSN: http://amsn.sf.net

Jan

----------

## neenee

het moeilijkst om te overtuigen vind ik wel onze goedheiligman,

jawel, sinterklaas.

hij is maar een paar dagen in ons landje te vinden, en als het mij

al lukt om hem binnen dat tijdsbestek te localiseren, heb ik nog de 

uitdaging mijzelf een weg te banen door de drommen kinderen,

vechtend voor snoep en een handdruk.

lukt het mij binnen zijn blikveld te komen, dan ben ik doorgaans

nog niet dichtbij genoeg, daar de jolige muziek mijn stem zeer

doeltreffend omvormt tot een onverstaanbare brij.

eens is het mij gelukt om, na mijzelf te vermommen als vijf-jarig

meisje, op zijn schoot te belanden, maar ik werd toen haastig

verwijderd nadat ik mijn zegje had gedaan; veel verder dan 'hallo 

sinterklaas' kwam ik niet.

mijn enige herinnering aan die grandioze dag is een eenzame

pepernoot, wegkwijnend in een hoekje van mijn kamer.

maar mijn tijd komt nog wel.

----------

## anthonie

In het algemeen probeer ik nooit iemand over te halen een ander besturingssysteem te gebruiken. Zodra men zich verdiept in het gebruik en onderhoud van Windows, dan komt men vanzelf wel een keer aankloppen. Zo liep mijn zusje een paar weken geleden bij mij binnen met haar nieuwe Vista laptop onder de arm. "Ik vind het niks, heb je een linux voor me" was voldoende signaal voor mij haar op te zadelen met een Mint distro. Mp3 support uit de doos, geen streaming vid, maar in principe kinderlijk eenvoudig voor nieuwe gebruikers. Nu repareert zij de computers van haar vrienden  :Very Happy: 

Pas als mensen gaan zaniken zal ik ze uitleggen dat ze het aan zichzelf te danken hebben. Ik vergelijk Windows-verkopers altijd met verkopers van tweedehands auto's, notoir onbetrouwbaar en daar ben jij dan ingetrapt? vraag ik dan. Maar ja, als je mij lastig gaat vallen met de overbekende Windows praatjes, dan mag je best even gewezen worden op de eigen verantwoordelijkheid van de consument, nietwaar? 

Het repareren van Windows bakken doe ik dan ook alleen tegen betaling. Dat staat voor mij op hetzelfde plan als door een kennis gebeld te worden dat je moet helpen een riool uit te baggeren; Met andere woorden, dat doe je niet voor je plezier. Bovendien, het sterft van de "Windows-experts" op de wereld. Laat die het maar doen...

Mensen overhalen Gentoo te gaan gebruiken zou ik nooit doen, simpelweg omdat ik zelf hartstikke nieuw in Gentoo ben, maar ook omdat Gentoo veel meer onderhoud vergt waarbij je verstand van zaken moet hebben, dan bijvoorbeeld Ubuntu. Je kunt gewone huis-tuin-en keuken-gebruikers niet opzadelen met broncode. Voor die mensen moet een pc gewoon werken en ergens denk ik wel dat die mensen gelijk hebben. Dat is namelijk wat ze beloof wordt en algemeen gesproken wordt de computing-ervaring die wordt beloofd zelden beleefd.

Als ik mensen aanraad Linux te gaan gebruiken, dan een zoveel mogelijk onderhoudsvrije distributie.

----------

